# Pf - icmp/ping - fetch - wget



## Sisler_Ohan (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey,

I  successfully installed packetfilter. Now if I try to download something by using wget or fetch I get this error message:


```
operation not permitted
```

Same thing at pinging a server.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2011)

That means your firewall is too strict. Rules are preventing access.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 2, 2011)

Better start reading:

pf.conf(5)
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/firewalls-pf.html


----------

